# Sustituir pila 9V por corriente eléctrica



## jack8 (Dic 10, 2008)

Tengo un aparato, que se alimenta con una pila de 9V, mediante este conector:
http://davidserratogarcia.googlepages.com/9vcon.jpg

Quiero sustituir la alimentación de bateria, por alimentación por corriente eléctrica, ya sea quitando ese conector o manteniendolo. ¿Que cosas necesito? supongo que un transformador con salida 9V y algun tipo de conector especial, pero no se exactamente cual.

Gracias


----------



## Guest (Dic 10, 2008)

necesitas un transformador de 9v como decias y a la salida de este un  lm7809 con un puente rectificador y sus respectivos condensadores para tener esos 9 voltios en continua listos para usar donde quieras.


----------



## Guest (Dic 10, 2008)

aqui tienes un esquema donde si te fijas donde esta el lm78XX tu pones el 7809 y donde estan los condensadores pones uno de 2200uF electrolitico y otro de 67uF tambien electrolitico y 2 de 0,47pF ceramicos.

los diodos unos 1n4007 van de perlas.


a todo esto,para que lo usas? es porque si tiene mas de un amperio de consumo,nada de esto te serviria.

Corregidme si me he equivocado


----------



## Cacho (Dic 10, 2008)

hellfull dijo:
			
		

> ... y 2 de 0,47pF ceramicos.



Pequeño error: Condensadores de 0,47uf, no 0,47pf (te traicionaron los dedos). Como corolario, pueden ser de cualquier valor entre 100nf y el dado.
Aclaración, el regulador hay que montarlo en un disipador si habrá consumos altos, aunque no creo que este sea el caso, porque si se alimentaba con una batería... 
En caso de que el consumo sea de unos pocos mA, es más simple usar un zener, y si es un aparato de audio hasta será conveniente, porque los 78XX/79XX suelen ser bastante ruidosos (queda el LM317, pero es un poco más elaborado el circuito). 

Saludos


----------

